# Sporcle Games & Quizzes are Back!



## somdadmin

The sporcle.com games and quizzes that hopefully many enjoyed so much will be returning soon.

They went away after the recent upgrade to Xenforo.

You will be able to find them in the Entertainment forum:

https://forums.somd.com/forums/entertainment.23/


----------



## somdadmin

Sporcle games are supported again, and anyone can post one.

Existing posts with Sporcle code will have to be fixed by DeeJay, or the threads deleted, so pester her to get 'er done.

There are 2 ways to post:

*1)* If the page URL begins with *sporcle.com/games/*, you can just post the page URL into a forum post and the system will automatically embed the game.

For example:



		Code:
	

https://www.sporcle.com/games/samc67/ruined-by-replacement-crassical-music



*2)* Otherwise, you will have to get the embed code for the quiz/game from Sporcle (not all games support embedding) and extract the URL from the src= parameter and post that in the Forum post.













		Code:
	

<iframe frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" id="spFrame5cdc89576a035" src="https://www.sporcle.com/framed/?v=8&pm&gid=12cca8db6994&fid=5cdc89576a035&width=580" style="width:100%;"></iframe>
<script type="text/javascript" src="https://www.sporcle.com/embed/embed.js?v=5cdc89576a035"></script>


From this example, you want to extract:



		Code:
	

https://www.sporcle.com/framed/?v=8&pm&gid=12cca8db6994&fid=5cdc89576a035&width=580


*Will get you the following:*


----------



## jazz lady

Thank you!


----------



## David

22/26 85%


----------



## vraiblonde

The Butcracker


----------

